# I offer a piece of myself



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Because I don't have this posted on a "photobucket" page, and hence, don't have a URL of it. I offer a piece of my guilt-ridden past to you all. The last remaining drawing of a story that I drew:

It came up in conversation during a PM.....

Don


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

PM's are more than welcome regarding this......I will resize it later to get a bigger copy of it. If there is enough interest.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Your story of mudvayne?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmmmm....apparently I'm not as hip as I thought I was. What is the story, Ian?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The drawing itself is very good, IMO. Sounds like the a story behind it and I think maybe people are a little to shy to ask about it, especially since you say "guilt-ridden past." I personally have no problem with it but I also bet many people are uncomfortable or stereotypical with what your drawing depicts, at least on face value. It would be cool to here the story though.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, maybe I'll give a brief explanation later. It is pretty personal, though. So, I am a little shy about it, too. I guess that I want people to comment on it for now ON the face value of it. That, and I have used my artwork as a reference to some of my scape "tactics" so I thought it would only be fair to show what I have been using as an example for reference purposes. IE, you might not like what you see, but it commands your attention; the use of colors and shapes is meant to draw the viewer in to the picture to see what else is there. But, no, nobody HAS to like it by any means. My parents, some friends and some strangers hated my artwork, but they said that after looking at it for five or ten minutes. I always felt the joke was on them...."made you look at it, though!" HE HE!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Looks to me to be an androgynous gothic anti-hero. I'd be more interested if it involved mohawks, pins and patches, or anglophiles with shaved heads and Doc Martens. However, I'm a lifelong supporter of anything that involves angry young people dressed in a stylized manner.

Cheers :drinkers:


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

This is what i mean.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats mudvayne (band), and it just looked alot like your painting.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Really? Hmm....I drew this about seven years ago. Interesting. And yes, I do know who Mudvayne the band is  I guess that I'm not that outta touch.

Ehh....I see a very SLIGHT similarity between the photo and the picture in a "face value" sense. What blows my mind is that about 11 years ago, my first doodle that I drew of the avatar on my way to Colorado for research was half the sneering face you see, half beautiful woman, and there was a gunshot wound in the center of it's head, which was very similar to the photo of Mudvayne. Where are from originally? California? If they're from Michigan, I might have some copyright issues against them


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ian (and everyone else)--

I offer the original version of the avatar, drawn sometime in July of 1996. I apologize in advance if anyone finds this too weird.....or graphic......

Don


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Google says illinois.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL!! ok! I guess that's far away enough to not warrant further trouble, huh? 

Sorry, the description that I gave of the original is not what is shown.....it is on the next page in the notebook. But, you get the idea.


----------

